# Two Worlds



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a new RPG just released called Two Worlds. Basically there can be two worlds depending on the choices you make. Do you help the town defend against the Orcs? Or do you secretly open the gates and let them in? All Quests have two choices like that and the choice you make shapes the world. If you defend the town the Orcs are driven back if you help the Orcs, they take over that town.

The game itself will remind you a lot of Oblivion from Bethesda Softworks, but so far I have enjoyed the storyline a bit more then I did with Oblivion and I think that is mostly because this game makes you find things on your own, where as Oblivion lead you to all locations via the red and green arrows on the compass.

Anyway here is a link to the demo if anyone is interested....
FilePlanet: Two Worlds Demo


----------



## Somni (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmm, the 'find things on your own' bit - I hope that places are not impossibly obscure to find?  Seems that first person RPGs either go with the follow the arrows or the 'search every inch' methods, no-one seems to have reached a happy balance yet


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like KOTOR, The Baldur's Gate series, Black & White, or anything else where your choices alter the world (or universe). It may well be worth a look then, since I love games like that!


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 6, 2007)

After playing the game itself now for a few days I had to come back and say that this game has some issues, they are minor issues with key bindings and such and I think they will fix it asap with some patches.

As for finding stuff in your own, its just not the same level as the fast travel in Oblivion, I just found that the fast travel in OB made it way too easy. Two Worlds shows you your locations on the map and the mini map, it just does not have a red or green arrow saying "THIS WAY" like OB did. As with any game like this I have hit some snags like I am getting my butt kicked so I have to figure out how to fight better...hehe


----------



## Lenny (Sep 6, 2007)

I watched a friend play it on his computer today. He had to run everything on minimum settings, and I must say, the graphics even then were good. They've got a look of Fable about them. I'd love to see the game running at full graphics.

I also saw the voice acting and character models, and the whole combat system... ack. The voice acting was mediocre at best, the character models (particularly animation, and particularly the faces during speaking) were dire, and the combat system leaves a lot to be desired.

Horses, too, seem to be stupid. Yeah, it's nice to have a horse that has a bit of it's own will, but come on!

I still want to play it, just because I like the genre.


----------

